
The Old Pirate Bay - dil8
http://oldpiratebay.org/
======
cantbecool
The Pirate Bay will be back. They just had their load balancer taken out. All
this doom and gloom about how the TPB is gone for good is ridiculous. It's a
cash cow, it's not going to go away anytime soon.

I knew something was wrong with TPB before it was announced that it was raided
and subsequently taken down. I noticed an uptick in in sessions on google
analytics for my movie meta-torrent search engine
[https://moviemagnet.net](https://moviemagnet.net)

~~~
gkoberger
Legitimate question: Cash cow for whom? With everyone in jail, who gets the
money? Did they take salaries before? Where is this money stored? (I imagine
freezing assets is easier than taking down a website; with money you have to
play within the system)

~~~
Alupis
Almost all the money went towards purchasing equipment and legal fees. I don't
think anyone in particular (except maybe the lawyers) got rich off the site.

~~~
cLeEOGPw
Keep believing the sob stories. One of the most frequently visited websites is
"barely paying for the servers", yeah right. Wish Wikileaks would publish real
numbers and profit they make.

~~~
soperj
It's not like they needed an exorbitant amount of servers either, they host
magnet links.

------
pknerd
Ok I searched a few porn movies to verify whether they have it completely or
not. Glad to tell you that it's really the 'Pirate Bay'

~~~
Killah911
Hey Adnan, might not be a good idea to tie your porn habbits quite so publicly
with all your linkedIn and social media info so clearly visible. Just a heads
up from a fellow developer who's done plenty of dumb shit :-)

~~~
CalRobert
Are you suggesting that there's anything wrong with an adult viewing filmed
consensual sex acts between other adults?

~~~
sosborn
There's nothing wrong with it, but that doesn't mean it is smart to broadcast
your porn habits to the world.

~~~
experimental-
I didn't see anyone broadcasting their porn habits. OP only mentioned
searching for porn; not which kind of porn, or whether he had downloaded it in
the past.

~~~
pknerd
I love my HN fellows who love to _hack_ others's comments :)

~~~
pknerd
To downvoter, I was just praising the talent. No sarcasm intended.

------
amatheus
Maybe I'm saying something stupid, but couldn't the pirate bay be distributed
as a torrent that is continually updated, and then you have a torrent client
that can search the database?

~~~
Cushman
Yeah, it's a clever idea but torrents are basically just content hashes, so
they can't be updated by nature.

In fact TPB was already not serving torrent files in large part; every torrent
with more than a handful of peers is stored as a magnet link, which literally
is just a content hash. I'm positive there's something rather clever to be
done there, but we can't put it into a torrent.

~~~
realusername
Actually that's not true anymore :
[http://www.bittorrent.org/beps/bep_0039.html](http://www.bittorrent.org/beps/bep_0039.html).

~~~
Cushman
That's not updating the content of a torrent, that's updating a torrent _file_
given a URL and a signature. It's not even BitTorrent, more like embedded RSS.
Doesn't really help us out here.

~~~
makomk
The nice thing about BitTorrent is that if you point the new .torrent file at
the same location as the old one, your client should incrementally download
just the new parts. All you need is a way to distribute and switch over to new
.torrent files automatically - something like BEP 0039, for example.

------
AndrewDucker
I do wonder why a more decentralised approach hasn't taken off.

~~~
runn1ng
Basically, centralization is needed for deleting fakes, viruses, wrongly
labeled stuff.

Totally decentralized approach will have all the negatives KaZaA had in the
00s ("matrix.avi.exe").

~~~
Pxtl
Decentralized with quality control would be a hard but interesting problem.
You could do upvotes/downvotes using cryptographic signatures use a little
web-based authority to let people know whose signatures are reputable.

~~~
patrickk
Maybe a vote weighting that gradually gets heavier, the more honest your
account is measured - you are observed upvoting good content, and flagging
spam or viruses (imagine if the top HN commenters votes counted more than
regular commenters...)? And rapid banning for those who upvote spam. Maybe you
unlock additional feaures (like HNs downvote ability as you level up with
karma). It might create a "race to the top" if you published a "karma list" of
the top accounts... sort of like HN has with the leaders list
[https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders](https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders)

~~~
darkmighty
The problem with those is always going to be sybil attacks: anyone can create
tons of accounts and upvote themselves. Even cross-verification can be
defeated: you just make a small network that upvotes each other in some
obfuscated manner.

I think there are only two long term solutions:

\- Introducing some kind of proof of work -- e.g. you do work to
downvote/upvote;

\- Some very "localized" reputation -- e.g. you trust the friends of your
friends more.

Those ideas are behind the Bitcoin protocol and the Web of Trust,
respectively.

In this case each would have it's problems: proof of work is inefficient by
design and needs a good hash function not to be exploited; local reputation by
design makes it hard to find new/unrelated content.

~~~
Pxtl
I don't think "proof of work" works here because upvoting/downvoting content
needs to be cheap... how do you make it expensive for a dedicated malicious
force but cheap for legitimate ratings? Proof-of-work as a sort of "sign-on"
to enable propagating a new "account"? That is, you need to have 1 Ghz-hour of
wasted computation in order to introduce a new cryptographic hash into the
network as a sort of "payment to create an account"? Again, a dedicated
spammer could have a machine farming accounts 24/7 while this "payment" to
create an account would be frustratingly expensive to a new user.

~~~
darkmighty
The user wouldn't have to pay anything to create an account, just to vote.
Sure, spammers can farm large amounts of reputation through botnets, but
that's really expensive: you're putting a cost on it. The returns are already
not so high for disseminating this kind of spam.

Having no reputation wouldn't mean you can't do anything -- just that what you
do is less trusted and has lower priority.

------
santacluster
It's kind of confusing, they make it sound like a snapshot of TPB before it
was raided, but it actually contains very recent torrents that weren't yet
available when TPB went down.

------
evv
I really wish somebody would invent a torrent/magnet service distributed on a
blockchain.

------
pbhjpbhj
TPB was/is blocked at ISP level in our country (UK). These sorts of mirrors of
course aren't. So there's some Streisand Effect going on here in that more
mirrors are being publicised because of the take down basically making it
easier for people in the UK to find TPB content than it was last week.

Personally I don't use the site however.

------
Plough_Jogger
The next 'Pirate Bay' will likely be on a decentralized storage network like
Storj, rather than rely on a single point of failure. Much more robust.

------
jonifico
Powered by Isohunt? Now that's interesting!

Have to agree about the old database, and the search ain't all that accurate.
But still, nice finding.

~~~
quarterto
Bear in mind this is isohunt.to, which has no relation whatsoever to the old
Isohunt: [http://torrentfreak.com/isohunt-to-from-zero-to-the-8th-
bigg...](http://torrentfreak.com/isohunt-to-from-zero-to-the-8th-biggest-
torrent-site-in-just-2-months-140118/)

~~~
BAN_ALL_HUMOR
It's a shame, really. I was a big fan of the old Isohunt back in the day.

------
rnhmjoj
[https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-moves-to-the-cloud-
becom...](https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-moves-to-the-cloud-becomes-raid-
proof-121017/)

Sooo, I guess it wasn't "virtually invulnerable to police raids".

------
maurobaraldi
It is better, because there is no ads!

~~~
leke
The whole internet doesn't have any ads. Oh wait, I have ABP.

~~~
bigbugbag
You mean ABP + disabled whitelist + fanboy/easylist. ABP on its own is pretty
useless.

~~~
fwn
Don't forget all those web adresses. Browsers alone are pretty useless.

------
pmalynin
So I'm still not sure why people just don't go to say Kickass Torrents and
forget about TPB.

------
dumbfounder
Interesting that they call it the "pilgrim" of freedom, and not the pirate...

------
mahouse
That's a very old dump of the database, I'm afraid.

~~~
davidgerard
Not more than a week, e.g. a broadcast recording of Pokemon S17E46 (broadcast
Dec 6) is present.

~~~
mahouse
Then it is not complete, or the search system does not work very well, since I
can not find a torrent I uploaded over a year ago.

~~~
davidgerard
Sounds plausible - I note that the paging links don't work. Compare
[http://thepiratebay.ee](http://thepiratebay.ee) , which has the same problem.

------
djyaz1200
God Damn I love the internet!!! :)

------
acronmace
nice to have it back online..

------
happyscrappy
This is good, no ads. Anyone can share files but if you don't have ads you
can't scale and if you are making money by having ads you become a target.

~~~
gpvos
They're only sharing magnet/torrent files, which are pretty small, so it
should be possible to get quite far I guess?

------
peejfancher
This site also seems to work:
[http://thepiratebay.cr/](http://thepiratebay.cr/)

~~~
EStudley
I've heard that this site has been redirecting people to a .ee site which asks
for a donation to use. This is a malicious site.

